# Just bought a 1995 Rockhopper and have questions...



## ledzep244 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi guys, I just bought myself a 1995 (pretty sure) specialized rockhopper rigid. Its in great shape, and rides like new. I was just wondering if there is a front suspension fork I can put on it. I don't know that much this type of thing, and am having a hard time finding much info about the older bikes. I know many models of rockhoppers came with front shocks, however mine must be a cheaper model. 

Thank you for all your help.

Daniel


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Hi, newbie..look at the top of the post where it say's, "search "...use it...look around...see whats here.... then ask questions. And welcome, I'm not trying to be rude..there are lots of answers and knowledgable people here. But look around first.


----------



## ledzep244 (Jul 19, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> Hi, newbie..look at the top of the post where it say's, "search this forum"...use it...look around...see whats here.... then ask questions.


Hi Stan4bikes! Thanks for pointing out the search feature to me. Believe it or not I actually did search before I posted (not new to forums).

As I stated in my original post, I am having a hard time finding information about the older bikes like mine, especially regarding specific information such as fork size or what forks might fit my bike. I appreciate your quick reply, however I wish it was more helpful to me. I can assure you I will do my best not to be the prototypical "newbie" who asks questions without searching. If I have overlooked information that can be easily found by searching, I apologize.

Daniel


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

try an advanced search in the VRC forum for 1" suspension fork. then hop on ebay or raid the old stock at your LBS.

judy,quads, earlier marzocchi, etc

whats your favorite zepplin song?


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

hollister said:


> whats your favorite zepplin song?


That's easy, whatever's playing :thumbsup:


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

ledzep244 said:


> I just bought myself a 1995 (pretty sure) specialized rockhopper rigid. Its in great shape, and rides like new. I was just wondering if there is a front suspension fork I can put on it.


You'll need to determine the head tube size. Also, there have been many advances in equipment in the past 12 years, so you may also need to upgrade the front brakes, headset and stem too. There aren't any simple answers for this type of upgrade.

You could always find yourself a circa 1995 suspension fork, but most of them from that era really sucked.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

azjeff said:


> That's easy, whatever's playing :thumbsup:


led zeppelin- when the levee breaks

dread zeppelin- immigrant song


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe buy a bicycle repair guide first, learn how to measure the parts on the bike, and thus determine what exactly the steerer tube size requirement is.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Ramble on........*



azjeff said:


> That's easy, whatever's playing :thumbsup:


Oh, now you guys are in my zone :thumbsup: ...I went to the "Stairway to Heaven" concert...WOW!!!! ..It was a very smoky evening


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Figure out the headtube size (I honestly don't know what a 95 would be. My gut says 1" still), and whether it is suspension corrected or not. I'm fairly certain Rockhoppers were all rigid that year, but don't quote me on that. Putting a suspension fork on a non suspension corrected geometry bike will mess with the handling characteristics of the bike. Also, I can pretty much guarantee you current 80mm forks will be too much travel, meaning you'll have to find a 60mm fork max, which is going to be very tough. My honest advice would be to ride it rigid and enjoy


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

azjeff said:


> That's easy, whatever's playing :thumbsup:


OOOH, azjeff's a geen-yus!!!!!!:thumbsup: Great answer. I was fortunate enough to see the mighty Led Zep in concert.


----------



## corprin (Mar 12, 2007)

If you post a pic it may help people figure out what you have. I have a 96 Rockhopper comp in storage in the states where it has been for a decade. I want to say it was a 1" steerer, but don't quote me on that. The frames were not suspension corrected at all back then, only the top end Stumpjumper, M2, and S-works were sold with suspension. The rest were all fitted with the Direct Drive cromo rigid fork. 

post some pics!


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not sure when the rockhoppers went to 1 1/8" either, but if it's a rockhopper FS, it's suspension corrected. I tink the non FS steel stumpy model in '95 was still 1", but not positive. in '93 or '94 the stumpjumper FS's were 1 1/8", which was how you could tell if they were suspension corrected.

for the Originial Poster-
check out the catalogs here to ID the year. http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/

As for led zep songs... man that's a tough one, I'm also in the 'whatevers playing' camp.  I was listening to 'how the west was won' yesterday, great album!:thumbsup:


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

I am pretty sure it would be 1 1/8 in the mid nineties. 

Your cheapest and best bang for the buck would be to ride it rigid.

If you are still sure you need a fork, then you could probably get away with 80mm travel fork and just deal with the slightly off geometry. 100 mm travel forks would be way off. This route should cost less than an autographed copy of led zeppelin box set.

From what I understand, there are forks available that can be adjusted below the 80 mm travel range. The issue is cost. Many of the forks with that particular capability are pretty high end XC forks and cost more than some Volkswagens. An autographed copy of Led Zeppelin II would be a better investment.


Other considerations: 

Your bike bike likely has a threaded headset. Mt bikes evolved around that timeframe to a threadless headset. Since yorus was lowend, it probably has threads. Most suspension forks are going to have a steer tube designed for a threadless headset. That isn't a huge deal breaker. It might cost you around $25 for the part and then another 20 or so to have it installed. 

The bikes stem aka neck is probably also designed around a threaded headset. You would need a new one of those for the threadless setup. Another $15+ for that plus having to pull off one side of the brakes, shifters, drips to slide your old handlebar out of the old stem.

Many of the new forks may not have the posts for cantilever brakes -they are set up for the disc only clean look. You need to watch out for that when choosing a fork. You would need brake posts unless you want to spend a whole lot more on a new front wheel and disc brake setup.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Probably 1 1/8" but no more than 100mm fork. Is it a steel frame, might give a clue to its actual age


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

95 should be 1 1/8" Threadless headset, but probably not suspension corrected. If it is (I know my '97 was for 63mm forks) you should track down a ~2002 era Rockshox SID, which can be setup as a 63mm or 80mm fork. Otherwise you want a fork with 80mm of travel which will net you a slacker head angle like most current bikes (your 'Hopper likely has a 71-72 degree head angle, 69-70 is now typical for most XC hardtails and that's about where a 80mm fork will leave you).

You REALLY don't want to go more than 80mm travel, longer-travel forks put more stress on the headtube and older bikes just aren't designed to take that stress (this is why modern 100mm+ travel frames have those huge gussets at the head tube).


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

My 1996 Rockhopper Comp A1 FS had a 11/8 steerer. I just finished putting on a Marzoochi MX pro ETA 100mm fork and it hasn't changed the geometry too much, it's slackened thesteering a bit, but I think it was too quick before anyway. Anyway Specialized has a lifetime warranty on the frame. If I crack it, I loose nothing, Worst case Spec actually gives me a new RH comp frame!! If not I have a good base of parts for a new build (only thing I have left to upgrade is the crank, but the old alivio just won't flex, warp or bend!!)


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

was98strat said:


> My 1996 Rockhopper Comp A1 FS had a 11/8 steerer. I just finished putting on a Marzoochi MX pro ETA 100mm fork and it hasn't changed the geometry too much, it's slackened thesteering a bit, but I think it was too quick before anyway. Anyway Specialized has a lifetime warranty on the frame. If I crack it, I loose nothing, Worst case Spec actually gives me a new RH comp frame!! If not I have a good base of parts for a new build (only thing I have left to upgrade is the crank, but the old alivio just won't flex, warp or bend!!)


definitely a fine frame! it has the same geometry as the stumpjumpers, I tink the tubing was perhaps straight guage instead of butted, or at least a bit heavier tubeset compared to the stumpy M2 & A1. 
I'm not sure if the warranty will apply with a 100mm fork, might be something to check on (ie longer travel fork than 80mm _might _void warranty). I've not heard of any stumpy's or rockhoppers headtube area cracking though. 
I felt 100mm 'zoke was too tall for xc riding, especially up hill, so went back to an 80mm travel Z2 on my '96 stumpy M2 fs. diff'rent strokes 4 diffrent folks:thumbsup:


----------

